# Am I an ESFJ for sure?



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't know about this form when I made my other thread. Please ignore it.

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

I'm just trying to validate whether I'm an ESF* or not. 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

I yearn to change the world for the better and leave an imprint on the world for years to come. I want to be remembered for centuries. 

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

I really don't know. Maybe a time I was helping out a friend even though I had tons of work to do and was very stressed at the moment. I think helping others brings out the best in me. If not that, it's emotionally being there for my friends. Offering advice, talking to and appreciating them late into the night, reassuring them of their worth. I think those moments are when I am at my finest. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?

Groups and cliques make me feel inferior. When I am not treated with respect or kindness, I feel inferior.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

I think about pros and cons. I try to figure out which decision offers the most advantages and the least disadvantages.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

What kind of project specifically? My emphasis is on doing the bare minimum as best as I can as quickly as possible and then looking over everything, and perfecting/raising everything to my standards to do the best I possibly can. I then look over everything to make sure everything satisfies me. Yes, I do.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

I haven't had fun in what I feel is a long-ish time. Hmm I guess a time I had a lot of fun was when students were staying in a teacher's classroom after school, most of the time unsupervised, and it was a lot of fun because everyone was joking and it was crazy in there. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I'm more prone to figure out how something works to learn something new or to associate with something else I already know. I will relate something I already know to learn something new to see how it connects. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I really don't know. I can find all my stuff though a teacher or two said I wasn't organized(or maybe she wasn't so clear on her directions...) but I think I'm organized enough. I put things in piles organized by categories and I have a specific folders for information I might come to need or want in the future. 

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I judge new ideas by seeing how the information supports the principles and how everything relates to each other. I try to analyze how an idea works. 

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

Following what I believe in and being myself

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I just say things. I speak as I'm thinking, I guess. I like small groups. Like around 2-15 people. In large groups, I feel like nobody will hear what I say and that it'd feel awkward. Plus there is usually more than one person talking at the same time in larger groups so it's somewhat more chaotic.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I like to know where I am jumping before leaping. It really depends. Sometimes words are just empty and actions prove to be more genuine. Though sometimes you won't know someone's intentions, feelings, or thoughts by what their actions are. Some people just do nice things, some people just do mean things, sometimes it's just not personal for people, but then sometimes it is. You need words for that. So I think it really depends. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

I am watching that TV show. I am going to eat good food while in front of the TV, have my own night out by myself and enjoy myself to the fullest. I don't care about socializing when it comes to my favorite TV show. 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

I tend to freak out about everything. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I hate it when people don't think. I hate it when people just go along with things without thinking about what such and such means or how it matters. They're not learning anything to better themselves. I don't like apathy because it annoys me. I also don't like ungrateful. I absolutely abhor it when people make mistakes and don't realize it and even when they do, they're not regretful about it. 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Nothing specific really. 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

I guess my fitness though I do watch what I eat, I don't exercise much. I am good at track and field though, and weight lifting. 

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

My ISTJ friend perceives me as trust-worthy, crazy, and funny. My ENFP friend perceives me as helpful, crazy, and nice. Both of them said that. I have no idea, I don't think I'm really nice. I think my friends would never say I'm unreliable. 

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

I'd catch up on work and then devote the rest of the day to shopping, reading, doing activities I like(cooking/baking, drawing, writing, listening to music), then spend the rest of the day hanging out with friends having a lot of fun.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi? Hello anyone?


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

You're definitely ESF something. The P or J is hard to determine since you have mixed answers. I'd wish more people will pitch in on this. I got a few more questions regarding the P/J 

Would you try to compromise deadlines or you would just complete them without question? 

When a friend ask you to show up at a certain time, do you arrive 10-20 minutes before, right on time, or you're late sometimes (assuming there's no unforseen circumstances)? 

Do you feel the need to change things in your life or you rather live a life the way you define it? 

How important is change to you?

How important are rules to you?

Are laws made to be changed or to be followed? 

You don't have to answer everything. It's up to you.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no idea although i hope so . I don't believe i've ever interacted with an ESFJ, we need more of SJ around here. Welcome to PerC, regardless of your type


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Ikari_T said:


> You're definitely ESF something. The P or J is hard to determine since you have mixed answers. I'd wish more people will pitch in on this. I got a few more questions regarding the P/J
> 
> Would you try to compromise deadlines or you would just complete them without question?
> 
> ...



Depends for all of them. Change can either be good or bad. Some laws should change, some laws should be followed. I'm really not sure, sometimes I can show up pretty early, sometimes just on time, and sometimes late, but when I am late, I am only late by around 10-30 minutes. Sometimes I compromise if I see that things can be improved much more with just a bit of time, sometimes I complete them without question if it's really important. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I have no idea although i hope so . I don't believe i've ever interacted with an ESFJ, we need more of SJ around here. Welcome to PerC, regardless of your type


Ah okay, and thank you so much!  I've always liked every ENFP I've met. Thanks, nice to meet you <3


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm ISTP and I can't tolerate people being more than 10 minutes late. I myself almost never broke that rule. Although your attitude sometimes hint you're a J, you're ultimately an ESFP because of the punctuality issue. 

Anyone's speculation is welcome.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

It actually should be fairly easy to differentiate ESFJ and ESFP one uses Se-Fi and the other Fe-Si. You seem to have a Fi preference. You don't like groups, you don't like being lead to things, you are also action oriented which implies Se -- I think ESFP is a safe bet but it seems as if you already made that decision.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Ikari_T said:


> I'm ISTP and I can't tolerate people being more than 10 minutes late. I myself almost never broke that rule. Although your attitude sometimes hint you're a J, you're ultimately an ESFP because of the punctuality issue.
> 
> Anyone's speculation is welcome.


I'm only more than 10 minutes late to casual gatherings though. I hate not being punctual. Thanks for your input. By the way, how's it like being an ISTP? I'm interested in how that type functions and works at the moment.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I'm only more than 10 minutes late to casual gatherings though. I hate not being punctual. Thanks for your input. By the way, how's it like being an ISTP? I'm interested in how that type functions and works at the moment.


I have a cousin who is ESFJ and yes, she's late at casual hangouts. Now that I thought about it, you haven't really have fun much lately. And also Js will get their work done before recreations ALWAYS. So I probably was wrong, you're ESFJ. But takes these information with a grain of sand and figure it out yourself. 

Being ISTP is good and bad. The good part is that they are very adaptable in any setting. The bad is they have trouble talking it up in a group but they are very good listeners. I would say ISTPs are good at being bare minimum survivors in life. They are also VERY good with hands-on situations on the fly.
I enjoy good wine and I hang out with friends often. I drink with them sometimes. I like taking risks, but not the ones I know are stupid. I'm very tolerable with different people, but not people who disrespect me. I like taking breaks in between work (except for jobs that can get me in trouble if I take too much breaks). If I know some rules can be compromised, I push it to its limits. I don't believe a single thing unless I can see, hear, smell, taste, and touch it. Sometimes people claim they can do this and do that. If I don't see the proof with my own eyes, it's all lies. I believe what a person does defines who they really are. 

I'm not sure if this is what you want. There are ISTPs from all walks of life though. Feel free to ask anything.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Ikari_T said:


> I have a cousin who is ESFJ and yes, she's late at casual hangouts. Now that I thought about it, you haven't really have fun much lately. And also Js will get their work done before recreations ALWAYS. So I probably was wrong, you're ESFJ. But takes these information with a grain of sand and figure it out yourself.
> 
> Being ISTP is good and bad. The good part is that they are very adaptable in any setting. The bad is they have trouble talking it up in a group but they are very good listeners. I would say ISTPs are good at being bare minimum survivors in life. They are also VERY good with hands-on situations on the fly.
> I enjoy good wine and I hang out with friends often. I drink with them sometimes. I like taking risks, but not the ones I know are stupid. I'm very tolerable with different people, but not people who disrespect me. I like taking breaks in between work (except for jobs that can get me in trouble if I take too much breaks). If I know some rules can be compromised, I push it to its limits. I don't believe a single thing unless I can see, hear, smell, taste, and touch it. Sometimes people claim they can do this and do that. If I don't see the proof with my own eyes, it's all lies. I believe what a person does defines who they really are.
> ...


Ah, okay. I'm pretty sure I'm an ESFJ now. 

Mmm I see. What do you mean by, "bare minimum survivors"? People who can get by with the bare minimum or something else? Haha, "seeing is believing." That's really interesting. What do you think about what a person says?

Oh, it's really satisfactory information. Yup, I know. Thanks, I will.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

It's hard to tell by your interview.

But there are some clear differences between ESFJ/ESFP.

ESFJ/ENFJ = Extraverted Feeling type
http://personalitycafe.com/esfj-art...ion-extraverted-feeling-type-fe-dominant.html

ESFP/ESTP = Extraverted Sensing type
http://personalitycafe.com/esfp-articles/87817-extraverted-sensation-type-se-dom-described-jung.html

Hopefully one of these would match.

Regardless, I recommend referring to this verbatim source excerpt of Jung's original work on the cognitive functions for more information and a better understanding:
Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Agent Blackout said:


> It's hard to tell by your interview.
> 
> But there are some clear differences between ESFJ/ESFP.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. Thank you for the information! Which type, of all 16 MBTI types, do I seem like the most from my interview?


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you for the information! Which type, of all 16 MBTI types, do I seem like the most from my interview?


It's hard to tell from your interview.

You just gave quick answers instead of detailed ones.

Ultimately, only you can type you properly.
Too many people come into this forum relying on people they've never met to get an answer that probably won't be right. Watch out for that pitfall.

Edit: I can only tell it _leaned_ more toward extraversion than introversion. But even that's not certain from what I got from it.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Agent Blackout said:


> It's hard to tell from your interview.
> 
> You just gave quick answers instead of detailed ones.
> 
> ...


Oh okay 

Thanks for telling me that.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> Ah, okay. I'm pretty sure I'm an ESFJ now.
> 
> Mmm I see. What do you mean by, "bare minimum survivors"? People who can get by with the bare minimum or something else? Haha, "seeing is believing." That's really interesting. What do you think about what a person says?
> 
> Oh, it's really satisfactory information. Yup, I know. Thanks, I will.


Bare minimum survivors as in they don't need much to survive. For example, some people get used to using a computer and when it breaks, they freak out. ISTPs would accept this reality and move on. 
I take into consideration of what people say. Then I wait until I see results. If I don't see results, what they said means nothing. 
"I'm very good with tennis!"
I'll respond with "uh huh..." or "Cool" or "I see..." (with a non-enthusiastic tone of voice)
I find that 90% of the people say things where they have no proof to back it up. If they do have it, I have tremendous respect for them. I value people's honesty a lot. 
Sometimes I have to believe them to get things done. I have to pretend to believe them so they would move on and not dwell on it. It's one of those leadership tactics. Trust them first so they can trust you.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Ikari_T said:


> Bare minimum survivors as in they don't need much to survive. For example, some people get used to using a computer and when it breaks, they freak out. ISTPs would accept this reality and move on.
> I take into consideration of what people say. Then I wait until I see results. If I don't see results, what they said means nothing.
> "I'm very good with tennis!"
> I'll respond with "uh huh..." or "Cool" or "I see..." (with a non-enthusiastic tone of voice)
> ...


Oh okay, I see. That's interesting. Ah, honesty is nice. I agree. What do you as an ISTP, think about dishonesty? What exactly is dishonesty for you?


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if this would help anyone but:
My results for the Keys 2 Cognition test:

extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.1)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************ (12.2)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************** (28.5)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************ (36.4)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************* (31.2)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************* (31.4)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) **************************************** (40.4)
excellent use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************* (37.2)
excellent use


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

*Fe* < Fi < *Ni* < Ti < Te < Ne < Se < Si

Looks like ENFJ? Since Fe/Ni seems like strongest pair.

ExFJ looks like a good guess.

Emphasis on guess. Tests are meant to be used as guidelines to help narrow things down.
Jung's work and self-diagnosis would still be the best way.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Ignore this, I should have read the second page.


----------

